

Here's ALLLLL the signup credits for new startups in one list. $$$ - gregmuender
http://blog.whttl.com/2014/12/17/startup-signup-bonus-list/

======
mtmail
That's the same as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8763936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8763936).
No need to submit the same content twice in one hour. Also see the guidelines
on changing titles. I'm talking about the extra '$$$' which in my opinion make
the submission sound cheap
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
gregmuender
Thanks for sharing! 2 different posts (Medium + Native Blog), but yes, we like
to abide to the rules. :)

